# bouncing icons



## aliscafo (Mar 29, 2003)

I would like to write a script to make the Mail icon bounce multiple times when new mail came in my inbox. Does anybody knows how I can do that, if it is possible?


----------



## Racer D (Apr 5, 2003)

it's something like "request user attention" in applescript, not sure if it can be done with all apps though


----------



## staceylevinesar (Aug 4, 2009)

http://tips4mac.blogspot.com/2007/09/bouncing-mail-icon.html


----------

